
Ask HN: Which languages have best interop / FFI / extension? - xstartup
I find https:&#x2F;&#x2F;usehelix.com&#x2F; for Rust&#x2F;Ruby very elegant!
======
fafhrd91
[https://github.com/PyO3/pyo3](https://github.com/PyO3/pyo3) Rust/Python is
very good

